# If I cancel a customer... they will not be able to rate me, right?



## phoenxix1344 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've read different things on this...
If I were to call a customer and right off they are rude or annoyed about something and as a safe way for me, I choose to cancel to avoid bad ratings, if I cancel them under 'do not charge the customer'... they cannot rate me right?


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

You can cancel them under any reason and they will not be able to rate you.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

a ride must begin in order for a pax to rate you.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

phoenxix1344 said:


> I've read different things on this...
> If I were to call a customer and right off they are rude or annoyed about something and as a safe way for me, I choose to cancel to avoid bad ratings, if I cancel them under 'do not charge the customer'... they cannot rate me right?


Before I quit when I called or they called if they were snotty auto cancel.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

phoenxix1344 said:


> I've read different things on this...
> If I were to call a customer and right off they are rude or annoyed about something and as a safe way for me, I choose to cancel to avoid bad ratings, if I cancel them under 'do not charge the customer'... they cannot rate me right?


No, you will not be rated by the pax. However, if your ride rate falls below something like 95% the Ubes will deactivate you. I canceled two rides in one night and got a nastygram from the Ubes.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I started canceling those who cannot describe where they are and not coherent enough to even talk. This also prevents me from being cancelled while trying to pick them. Besides, most bad ratings come from such situations. Rider already tipped off because of something, you get a 5 dollar ride and he rates you low. Not anymore. This is bullcrap.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I started canceling those who cannot describe where they are and not coherent enough to even talk. This also prevents me from being cancelled while trying to pick them. Besides, most bad ratings come from such situations. Rider already tipped off because of something, you get a 5 dollar ride and he rates you low. Not anymore. This is bullcrap.


I concur. I have learned to avoid that whole headache by staying away from the bar districts after 11pm on Fridays and Saturdays. I do a fine business hanging around movie theaters and high-end eateries rather than the drunk zones.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Someone else might want to weigh in on this, but I will just not drive to their location in hopes they will cancel. I don't do it much but it can be hard to see how far they really are before accepting or if I'm on the interstate and can't get off in time, I just wait for them to cancel...


----------

